# Victorian smugglers busted



## RoryBreaker (Mar 8, 2019)

https://www.news.com.au/news/nation...s/news-story/405e913941bdc3e2518c9a4fffae9774

www.lilydambrosio.com.au/media-releases/illegal-reptile-smuggling-syndicate-busted-in-melbourne/

No sympathy for this mob.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 8, 2019)

$38,685 and 24 months imprisonment.
The maximum penalty for cruelty is $40,297.50 and a maximum 12 months in jail.

So just shy of $80k & 3yrs in jail if they get a "hanging judge" , is not , IMO in anyway nearly harsh enough.

These f-wits need be fined $80k per animal they tried to traffic and get 3yrs imprisonment per animal.
This is the sort of cell these f-wits deserve a HANGING IRON CAGE like this and left to rot in the open https://www.icollector.com/item.aspx?i=5425574


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 8, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> $38,685 and 24 months imprisonment.
> The maximum penalty for cruelty is $40,297.50 and a maximum 12 months in jail.
> 
> So just shy of $80k & 3yrs in jail if they get a "hanging judge" , is not , IMO in anyway nearly harsh enough.


Now in reality... more like an $800 fine and 3 weeks community service.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Now in reality... more like an $800 fine and 3 weeks community service.


That seems more likely Kev,because it's "only" a reptile our soft judges would let them off


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 8, 2019)

Send em to the high sparrow!


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 8, 2019)

"


RoryBreaker said:


> Send em to the high sparrow!
> 
> View attachment 326697


too light a punishment .


----------



## Abstractivity (Mar 9, 2019)

RoryBreaker said:


> Send em to the high sparrow!
> 
> View attachment 326697


Make them all walk the streets of melbourne naked with all the hipsters throwing their early morning coffee on them.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 26, 2019)

Great work there. While most in the hobby are happy these ppl got caught and want severe punishment dished out and rightly so, I find it odd and a bit hypocritical that many of these people will then go and support smuggling operations by keeping things like jags and zebras etc. I guess its just a greed thing.


----------



## KnightMiner (Mar 26, 2019)

Throw the book at them, preferably a very large and heavy one...


----------



## Wokka (Mar 27, 2019)

I wonder if export of australian wildlife were legally allowed, would that reduce the demand for smuggling and encourage humane handling of monitored animals with a known health status enabling tracking after arrival?


----------



## Yellowtail (Mar 27, 2019)

Wokka said:


> I wonder if export of australian wildlife were legally allowed, would that reduce the demand for smuggling and encourage humane handling of monitored animals with a known health status enabling tracking after arrival?


The argument against that is it would still lead to animals being taken from the wild. There was extensive lobbying a few years back by some influential people to allow export of native parrots, particularly black cockatoos, the ludicrous situation with them was it was legal to shoot them in Qld and NT but you could not export them. A couple of commercial breeding operations were set up in expectation of changes but nothing happened and one went back to a mango plantation, the other in WA was closed down.


----------



## jahan (Mar 27, 2019)

Seen this yesterday.
An Australian woman has spotted a kookaburra for sale for $US1,200 in a pet shop in the US state of Virginia.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03-26/kookaburra-spotted-in-american-pet-shop/10939296


----------



## Allan (Mar 27, 2019)

Bushfire said:


> Great work there. While most in the hobby are happy these ppl got caught and want severe punishment dished out and rightly so, I find it odd and a bit hypocritical that many of these people will then go and support smuggling operations by keeping things like jags and zebras etc. I guess its just a greed thing.


So true. Do as I say...……...


----------



## Southernserpent (Mar 27, 2019)

I think that any person commiting cruelty towards animal such as goes on when they are smuggled should held acountable for their actions. But to say that the the people enjoying these morphs are condoning it isn't fair. Their are many crimes against animals and humans that just about anyone is inavertantly involved in everyday through living a modern lifestyle


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 28, 2019)

Bushfire said:


> Great work there. While most in the hobby are happy these ppl got caught and want severe punishment dished out and rightly so, I find it odd and a bit hypocritical that many of these people will then go and support smuggling operations by keeping things like jags and zebras etc. I guess its just a greed thing.



Thing is that Jags and Zebs have been around so long that your average hobbyist would have no idea how these lines came to be in Oz.


----------



## Wokka (Mar 29, 2019)

Is there a way to for the average snake buyer to know if a snake contains jag or zeb genes?


----------



## nick_75 (Mar 29, 2019)

RoryBreaker said:


> Send em to the high sparrow!
> 
> View attachment 326697


Send them to the Reanimated Mountain that Walks instead.


----------

